# What's your favorite recipe that used gorgonzola cheese?



## legend_018 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi. What's your favorite recipe that uses gorgonzola cheese? I bet it would go great in a salad especially since I love blue cheese in a salad. Anyone have a particular recipe that they absolutely love due to the gorgonzola cheese?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2015)

I had a pear and gorgonzola salad that was wonderful, but I don't have a recipe, ate it at a restaurant and it had a walnut vinaigrette.  I think it was on arugula.

I like making a dill rye and Gorgonzola grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 21, 2015)

I do a salad that sounds similar, PF.  

mesculin
sliced beets
julienned pear
candied walnuts
crumbled gorgonzola
balsamic vinaigrette

But your idea of a walnut vinaigrette sounds wonderful!  I think I'm going hunting for a recipe.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 21, 2015)

This is the late and very generous Kadesma’s Gorgonzola and Pear Salad that I have made. I like how she wrote out recipes with instructions as you go. 


Grill or toast 4 slices of Italian bread til crispy. Arrange on plates or a small platter the arugula,2 thin sliced fennels, pears 2 thin sliced and 200 g. of gorgonzola crumbles. To serve drizzle over a little balsamic white or red and evoo then hit it with salt and coarse cracked black pepper. this will serve 4 as a starter or side dish.
--
This must be my interpretation of Kade's recipe since I wrote it in my notes when I saved her recipe 
o *1/2* cup walnut or pecan halves, toasted 
o about *4 * cups arugula or torn salad greens, trimmed washed & dried 
o *1/2* cup balsamic or red wine vinaigrette 
o *2 to 3* pears, cored & sliced Don't Peel PEARS 
o Radish slices 
o cuke peeled, seeded and cut in half moons 
o peapods sliced on diagonal 
o small red onion sliced thin
o *1/4* lb gorgonzola, crumbled


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 21, 2015)

a had some asparagus I needed to cook and ended up heating up some broth and then cooking the asparagus in it, blending it with the immersion blender at the end. When I heat a bowl up, I'd like to try putting some of the cheese in it. Let it melt in the heat of the soup, add some salt and pepper.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2015)

We used to have a restaurant in town called Chumley's that made a Gorgonzola cheese french bread pizza thing that was wonderful!

It was a quarter of a baguette covered with a spread made from Gorgonzola, herbs and butter that was liberally smeared on the baguette and run under the broiler until it was bubbly.  Sort of a Gorgonzola compound butter on toast.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 21, 2015)

Went to a restaurant in philly years ago that made a Cheese tortellini  with a creamy tomato / gorgonzola sauce.   

It was great.  Went back there a few years later to order the same thing, and the place had switched owners ( and apparently chefs)  and unfortunately, it was off the menu.  Ive tried to recreate it the best to my memory, but nothing ever compared.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 21, 2015)

larry_stewart said:


> Went to a restaurant in philly years ago that made a Cheese tortellini with a creamy tomato / gorgonzola sauce.
> 
> It was great. Went back there a few years later to order the same thing, and the place had switched owners ( and apparently chefs) and unfortunately, it was off the menu. Ive tried to recreate it the best to my memory, but nothing ever compared.


 

I wonder if you added a dabble of wine to the sauce if it might improve its character ?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> We used to have a restaurant in town called Chumley's that made a Gorgonzola cheese french bread pizza thing that was wonderful!
> 
> It was a quarter of a baguette covered with a spread made from Gorgonzola, herbs and butter that was liberally smeared on the baguette and run under the broiler until it was bubbly.  Sort of a Gorgonzola compound butter on toast.



Okay, now I have to go play with the bleu cheese in the fridge, no baguette, but I could put it on a plate or in a bowl and use celery sticks to dip.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 21, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> This is the late and very generous Kadesma’s Gorgonzola and Pear Salad that I have made. I like how she wrote out recipes with instructions as you go.
> 
> 
> Grill or toast 4 slices of Italian bread til crispy. Arrange on plates or a small platter the arugula,2 thin sliced fennels, pears 2 thin sliced and 200 g. of gorgonzola crumbles. To serve drizzle over a little balsamic white or red and evoo then hit it with salt and coarse cracked black pepper. this will serve 4 as a starter or side dish.
> ...


This sounds so good.   So do the other suggestions. I've only had gorgonzola once or twice - going to have to get some and make this.


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 21, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I wonder if you added a dabble of wine to the sauce if it might improve its character ?


 
I saw a recipe online that seemed so easy. It was basically roasting tomatoes, garlic, onion and red peppers and blending it with gorgonzola, mascarpone and spices

I love recipes that don't have a million ingredients and a million steps.


----------



## Bookbrat (Mar 21, 2015)

Our little wine bar used to serve dates stuffed with gorgonzola, wrapped with prosciutto and baked. 

I always thought I disliked gorgonzola, but those things changed my mind. I even got brave and bought a little chunk of blue cheese....can they be used interchangeably? 



legend_018 said:


> It was basically roasting tomatoes, garlic, onion and red peppers and blending it with gorgonzola, mascarpone and spices


 That sounds good....


----------



## legend_018 (Mar 21, 2015)

Bookbrat said:


> Our little wine bar used to serve dates stuffed with gorgonzola, wrapped with prosciutto and baked.


 
oh my that could be a too die for appetizer to bring to a party.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 21, 2015)

Just came from a party, and during the cocktail hour, they  were walking around with crackers that had a thin layer of Jam ( maybe apricot jam) with a sprinkle of gorgonzola on top.  They were pretty good, as long as the cheese / jam ratio was good.  Some had a little too much cheese which was overpowering


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 21, 2015)

I used to make a flatbread pizza with olive oil, Gorgonzola, caramelized balsamic onions, walnuts, and arugula. It was awesome.


----------



## letscook (Mar 22, 2015)

a cracker of your choice slice of apples or pear  then the cheese then in the mouth

simple and tasty


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 22, 2015)

We always had green beans, with a blue cheese, walnuts, and dressing on the Smorgasbord. This was a side for the dishes on the hot table. We called the dish Danish green beans. Here's a link that is very close to how we would make it. You have to add the cheese when the beans are close to or at room temperature-otherwise it melts. You can add bacon, dried cranberries, use almonds instead of walnuts...


Green Bean, Walnut & Blue Cheese Salad Recipe from Eileen McGlynn Scanlon


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 22, 2015)

Melted over a T-Bone or Rib-Eye


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 23, 2015)

It's great In this lasagne :
Spinach and Ricotta Lasagne with Pine Nuts - Italian - Recipes - from Delia Online


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 23, 2015)

salt and pepper said:


> Melted over a T-Bone or Rib-Eye



It also makes a great stuffing for a strip steak.

Just cut a pocket in the steak, fill it with cheese and grill as usual.

It's great by itself by or you can add mushrooms, bacon, chopped shallots etc...! 

The first time I had this was at Brother Sebastian's in Omaha Nebraska.

Brother Sebastianâ€™s Steak House & Winery | Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 23, 2015)

If you want a salad meal, you can grill some steak, slice it thinly, then add to salad.  Salad is baby spinach.  Dressing is fry some bacon, remove bacon after it is crisp and break up.  Lightly sauté some thin sliced red onion, add some thinly sliced mushrooms if you want, then add S and P and balsamic vinegar to taste, dress spinach while dressing is still hot to slightly wilt spinach.  You can also add some steamed new potatoes (halved or quartered depending on size).  Top with crumbled gorgonzola and bacon bits.  

You could also just leave out the steak and it will still be a nice salad meal with just the bacon.  Occasionally, I'll whisk in a little Dijon mustard as well when mixing up the dressing.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, just thought of another one.  It's a pizza.  You basically make a fig jam with fresh figs and dot the pizza with it.  Cheeses are parm, fontina, moz and gorgonzola, then last couple of minutes of cooking time drape some thin strips of prosciutto on top.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 23, 2015)

I once made a wonderful mac & cheese using blue cheese and two other kinds of cheese. I think there were sun dried tomatoes too. I misplaced the recipe and haven't been able to make it come out good since.


----------

